

Panasonic Toughpad tablet: Now the Army can play Angry Birds too - mrsebastian
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/103979-panasonic-toughpad-tablet-now-the-army-can-play-angry-birds-too

======
gcb
i want to see that against a kid or a dog

